# Maus Bewegen



## liquidbeats (24. Mai 2005)

Nabend,

 Ich habe mal eine Frage, weis jemand ob es ein Programm gibt, womit ich den Cruser / Maus Automatisch bewegen lassen kann?
 Also Permanente Bewegung.



 Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2005)

Ähm, was hat das mit Desktop Publishing zu tun?


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Mai 2005)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ähm, was hat das mit Desktop Publishing zu tun?


 wusste nicht wohin damit.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2005)

Und zu welchem Zweck soll sich die Maus bewegen?
Vielleicht können wir ja die Problematik eingrenzen


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Mai 2005)

Das soll keinen wirklichen Nutzen erfüllen, ist mehr sone Spielerei, ich wollte iegtntlich nur wissen ob es Programme gibt, die eine Bewegung der Maus Simulieren.
 Wenn sowas unter C# Möglich ist würde ichs auch eben Selber Schreiben  aber wie gesagt weis nicht ob es soetwas gibt und wie ich innerhalb von C# eine Maus Steuern kann.
 So Bewandert bin ich dann doch nicht 


 Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2005)

Ich schieb's einfach mal in den Coders Talk, denn mit DTP (Druck 
und Druckvorstufe/ Printmedien) hat das wenig zu tun.


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Mai 2005)

Ok Danke
 Ich habe irgendwie nur Desktop gelesen und dacht es währe Perfekt, so kann man sich täuschen 
 Kein guter tach heut.


 Gruß


----------



## Rena Hermann (24. Mai 2005)

Kommt drauf an, wo du es realisieren willst.

Im Browser keine Chance, wäre auch zu klasse - man bestellt einen Staubwedel für 1000 Euro per Rollover, mousemove per Script und die Kasse klingelt. 

Offline auf dem Clientrechner gibt es sicher Möglichkeiten. Genaues kann ich nicht sagen aber z.B. für Director gibt es das setMouse-Xtra, das eben das tut (die echte Mausposition ändern) und Xtras in Director sind i.d.R. per Programmiersprachen erstellt, eben so was wie C o.ä.
Insofern keine echte Hilfe nur die Aussage, dass es vom Grundsatz her möglich ist und evtl Recherchen deinerseits nicht von vornherein verlorene Zeit sind. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. Mai 2005)

Nicht getestet, dafür in C# 

```
Point initialCursorPosition = Cursor.Position;
initialCursorPosition.X = 15;
initialCursorPosition.Y = 15;
Cursor.Position = initialCursorPosition;
```


----------



## JensG (25. Mai 2005)

Habe es zwar nur in VB.NET getestet,
aber der Vorschlag von Norbert funktioniert super.


----------



## liquidbeats (25. Mai 2005)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, wo du es realisieren willst.
> 
> Im Browser keine Chance, wäre auch zu klasse


 Nein im Browser Definitiv nicht  ich bin mir dessen bewust das es aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht möglich ist 


   Norbert, auch wenn ungetestet es funktioniert dafür umso Besser 

   Besten Dank, genau sowas habe ich gesucht 


   Gruß


----------

